# Mass Orchid Society Annual Show



## Migrant13 (Nov 8, 2015)

More pics to follow as time permits. Have names of most eveything if you have questions. Not too many slippers. Catts stole the show. Enjoy!


----------



## Markhamite (Nov 8, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. I remember that Bulbo. cocoinum from last year. I'm trying to something like that!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks like a great show. Thanks!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 9, 2015)

Great plants!!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 9, 2015)

nice


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 10, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. I remember that Bulbo. cocoinum from last year. I'm trying to something like that!!



Yes it received a 94 point CCE.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2015)

Very impressive, thanks for the info.


----------

